# Finnaly figured out how to get my name back , pics of new Floundering boat



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

This is a 18 foot long by 72 inch bottom 31 inch sides built by Long Beach aluminum boats in Long Beach Mississippi


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Daaaang. That is sweet


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Do you run any submersible lights? How shallow does that rig draft...pretty cool boat


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice looking sled!!! I fixed the pics fer ya.... I reckon that is the same boats I see advertised on craigslist over there... Can't wait to see some death shots!!!


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

great looking boat, but one concern. if that is carpet on those bunks, TAKE IT OFF! I've seen quite a few bare aluminum hulls develop bad pitting corrosion because of salt drying to the hull under the carpeted bunks. not trying to pee on your parade, just a word of advice.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

grumpy old man said:


> great looking boat, but one concern. if that is carpet on those bunks, TAKE IT OFF! I've seen quite a few bare aluminum hulls develop bad pitting corrosion because of salt drying to the hull under the carpeted bunks. not trying to pee on your parade, just a word of advice.


Frank 
What he said can happen. My Sea Ark had a couple small spots when I got it. I saw another one the other day that had major corrosion where it had been sitting on Carpeted bunks.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great looking flounder boat.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*salt corrosion*



Flounder9.75 said:


> Frank
> What he said can happen. My Sea Ark had a couple small spots when I got it. I saw another one the other day that had major corrosion where it had been sitting on Carpeted bunks.



So true, I have welded most all of my life and have seen many aluminum boats and pontoons corroded from salt saturated carpet, either inside the boats or sitting on the runners with carpet. I removed all carpet, inside my boat and also replaced carpet runners with Teflon, ya just got ta be careful with the Teflon it will unload before ya want it too ! :001_huh:
Very nice set up though, need some flounda guts in it now


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Specktackler357 said:


> Daaaang. That is sweet


Thanks


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

153 Large fish said:


> Do you run any submersible lights? How shallow does that rig draft...pretty cool boat


I don't run submersible lights. These lights are 120 volt 100 watt LEDS 3000k (warm white) and I haven't taken the boat out yet just got it home last week and I had a problem with my truck but the water line on the side is about 5 inches where Long Beach Aluminum Boats ran it to make sure the right prop was on it.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Wish could figure how to get all mine back. Please share info


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Jason said:


> Nice looking sled!!! I fixed the pics fer ya.... I reckon that is the same boats I see advertised on craigslist over there... Can't wait to see some death shots!!!


Thanks for fixing those pics Jason and I'm not sure what boats on craigslist I tried looking to see but I couldn't find it this is a custom boat it took about 4 months to finish , they had quit a few boats to build ahead of mine plus the build took place through memorial day, Independence day, a Bachelor party and a Wedding lol


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Specktackler357 said:


> Wish could figure how to get all mine back. Please share info


PM admin with your current email address and SN. I got 3 done yesterday.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks will try again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

grumpy old man said:


> great looking boat, but one concern. if that is carpet on those bunks, TAKE IT OFF! I've seen quite a few bare aluminum hulls develop bad pitting corrosion because of salt drying to the hull under the carpeted bunks. not trying to pee on your parade, just a word of advice.


No carpet its a special material like rubber/plastic made just for heavy duty aluminum boats .


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice boat! It will look much better with a red deck on it!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Standing by for pics:thumbsup:


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

OHenry said:


> Nice boat! It will look much better with a red deck on it!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> Standing by for pics:thumbsup:


 You got that right !!!!!!!! I just got a call from my mechanic and my tuck is fixed so all I have to do is hook the gas tank up this evening and the bilge pump and shell be ready to go


----------



## tide9967 (Jul 6, 2016)

VERY<VERY Nice Frank HAD TO CHANGE MY USER NAME , COULDN'T GET BACK IN.THIS IS TERRY.BAMAFAN


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

That's just Fine!! right there!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Now if the water will clear up after allot he wind we've had for the last few days.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

grumpy old man said:


> great looking boat, but one concern. if that is carpet on those bunks, TAKE IT OFF! I've seen quite a few bare aluminum hulls develop bad pitting corrosion because of salt drying to the hull under the carpeted bunks. not trying to pee on your parade, just a word of advice.


Concerning the salt drying to the hull under the carpeted bunks, What do you replace the carpet with to defeat the pitting corrosion?


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

Now that is a NICE boat!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Concerning the salt drying to the hull under the carpeted bunks, What do you replace the carpet with to defeat the pitting corrosion?


Vinyl or Teflon Bunk Covers there are a few different kinds Google is your friend


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Concerning the salt drying to the hull under the carpeted bunks, What do you replace the carpet with to defeat the pitting corrosion?


Vinyl or Teflon Bunk Covers there are a few different kinds Google is your friend


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

I just re-covered mine yesterday with Caliber Bunk Covers. Install was very easy.
I have an aluminum flatbottom and run a lot of salt water. It was starting to discolor and very small, almost non-visible, pitting developed where the carpetted bunks contacted the trailer. Next project will be gator glide bottom paint.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, it's been a year. How is that boat doing? Looking into one myself.


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Clean.
Very clean, very nice.
And clean.:yes:


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

OHenry said:


> Well, it's been a year. How is that boat doing? Looking into one myself.


 boats good I've been 10 or 12 times in between rain storms and muddy water picked up a few here and there but the boat works great give me a call when you get a chance 251- 518-8500


----------



## Fishmark It (Jun 14, 2013)

Congrats on the new rig.

I have question about carpet on the trailer for all reading. I have a 2007 aluminum 3G bass boat that has electrolysis issues. I have discovered several white corrosion areas and one is corroded all the way though. I heard about the carpet issues and lifted the boat off the trailer and noticed the same white corrosion spots over the entire area the carpet covers the runners on the bottom of the boat. Is this corrosion under the carpet starting on the inside and working its way out or starting from the surface and corroding inside. Trying to determine if the boat is worth repairing.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

The ones that I've seen are from the outside. What size G3 and does it have a floor in it?


----------

